# different types of PEX?



## mikeybobo (Feb 18, 2007)

I went to order some PEX to do the upstairs bath in my own house, and went to the website pexsupply.com which was recomended to me. Now there were 4 kinds to choose from, and there didnt really seem to be much of a difference between them by reading the descriptions. 
Aqua PEX
Viega PEX
Hydro PEX
Watts PEX
Can anyone out there tell me the difference? I'll be using what ever pex I go with for an additional bathroom and kitchen. I also didnt realize there were two crimping types, the stainless steel and the copper. any advise on which one to go with? Are the crimping tools universal? The system I saw was the copper (black) ring and crimpers with I believe the hydro PEX crimp fittings. Is the ProPEX expansion tool and ring system any better? Just a carpenter trying to play plumber:laughing: 
crimping tools are a little pricey, 150 bucks  
still cheaper than copper, thats why I want to do it


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I will step in for RTP and KTS............(Although I do LOVE bustin' their balls concerning the following sentence....)

Call yer Plumber. He WILL know!


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

You didn't have to step in for me, I don't know anything about PEX, I have never seen it in person. The only thing I know about it is that there are more than one class action lawsuits being litigated because of it right now.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> You didn't have to step in for me, I don't know anything about PEX, I have never seen it in person. The only thing I know about it is that there are more than one class action lawsuits being litigated because of it right now.



That IS my sentiment!! Although it DOES look REALLY cool!


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Crimpers are not universal, I use the ss crimp ring, and don't care for the copper rings. it is a matter of choice on which system you go with, there both very reliable, and will last many years for you, pex is pex just different makers of it, I use Rahau pex, the clear stuff.


----------



## mikeybobo (Feb 18, 2007)

ok thanks ron


----------



## ct plumber (Jan 9, 2009)

We have been using stadler vega pex for about 5 years now and its been flawless.I wouldnt go near the stuff you have to expand (aqua pex) 10-12 pumps and wait for it to contract,i have a plumber working for me that use to use that stuff from his other company and said in cold weather if they didnt use heat guns it wouldnt set right and the fact that it just takes to long.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

ct plumber said:


> We have been using stadler vega pex for about 5 years now and its been flawless.I wouldnt go near the stuff you have to expand (aqua pex) 10-12 pumps and wait for it to contract,i have a plumber working for me that use to use that stuff from his other company and said in cold weather if they didnt use heat guns it wouldnt set right and the fact that it just takes to long.


It is a problem in real cold weather, the trick is you have the rotate the expansion head in the pipe while you expand the pipe so it will seal correctly.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

From what i understand pex is a brand name no?? like every tissue is reffered to as kleenex.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

D.Foster said:


> From what i understand pex is a brand name no?? like every tissue is reffered to as kleenex.


Yep you got that right.


----------



## ct plumber (Jan 9, 2009)

D.Foster said:


> From what i understand pex is a brand name no?? like every tissue is reffered to as kleenex.


Yep just like ford and Dodge.:w00t:


----------

